# Outlook 2003 Mailbox keeps filling up with old emails!



## emily14 (Apr 21, 2010)

Please help! I have been working on this for two days and cannot find info anywhere that is helpful! Recently, the "enter network password" box was popping up incessantly, so i did what i usually do when this happens- go to my email accounts tab and refresh the info, basically. Usually, this is enough, but it didn't fix the issue this time, so i deleted my email account and started all over again, which set off a number of issues in my outlook! First, i've stopped receiving emails, even though i've checked and double checked that i set up my account correctly (i received emails yesterday after i set it up, but it's since stopped delivering them.) Then, my inbox began to fill up with thousands of emails that i had already read- i marked the entire inbox as "read" and immediately after it began to recount up to the thousands in "unread emails" again. There seems to be no rhyme or reason to which emails are popping back up as unread. Some are from a year ago! Anybody ever seen anything like this? I can't even open my outlook without it freaking out and freezing when i try to do anything now. I think it's on overload and i dont know how to stop the process. Please help!!


----------



## dlbrody (Mar 31, 2010)

Who is your email provider..is this a home or business account?

Usually with problems like this, there is nothing you can do on the client side.


----------



## emily14 (Apr 21, 2010)

It is yahoo bizmail, which i guess is different from yahoo (the pop address is pop.bizmail.yahoo.com instead of pop.yahoo.com.) Does that help at all?


----------



## dlbrody (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a yahoo plus account.

After going through you problem again, I can explain your inbox getting flooded after you deleted and reset up your account.

There's a setting in outlook account settings that lets you choose if you would like to keep your emails on the mail server or not. Since you deleted your outlook account and then created it again...all those old emails you did not delete will be re-sent to you, read or not.

Not sure what is causing you not to get new emails, may want to double check your settings. 

http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/smallbusiness/bizmail/pop/pop-22.html

Are you getting your email via yahoo's web mail account?


----------



## emily14 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, that is a good point about the setting on outlook regarding copies of emails, but i did an experiment yesterday and let all of the emails come into my mailbox without trying to delete anything, and there ended up being 30,000 emails!! Once the inbox stopped filling up completely, i tried once more to "read all" adn the numbers disappeared. One minute later, they began to be 'unread" again, as they filled up my mailbox once more. It seems like a virus or something, but I removed the email address again, and everything was fine....I dont think i set it up incorrectly- i did it twice the way yahoo explained. Thank you for trying to help with this...any other ideas?? I'm so confused! Also- in addition to the outlook issues, people have been saying that they havent been receiving my emails that i reply to via blackberry (i also get this email address there and i thought everything was fine, but maybe not?) Could be yahoo, i guess...


----------

